# Bugz UK



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to buy some different things from Bugz UK but as I have never ordered from them before I wanted to see what other people think of them. 

Are they reliable? Is their stock good quality and arrive healthy and well packaged? 

I am looking to buy mainly a few different species of roaches and millipedes from them but also a whip scorpion, a vineagaroon and a emperor scorpion. So far I have been quite impressed by the range of stock but it is the prices that have been putting me off

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Bugzuk is fine I never had an issue with them, what do you mean prices what's wrong with the prices.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I thought their prices were pretty good? I've bought quite a few from them and they have all been brilliant.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

always happy with my purchases from them - prices are pretty standard tbh


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Most of their prices are quite good, but as I am mainly interested in the roaches and millipedes. I was quite shocked when I added it up and it was going to cost me over £20 to buy 10 of one species of roach and over £30 for 10 of another species. It was also going to cost me over £30 to buy 4 rainbow millipedes


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Most of their prices are quite good, but as I am mainly interested in the roaches and millipedes. I was quite shocked when I added it up and it was going to cost me over £20 to buy 10 of one species of roach and over £30 for 10 of another species. It was also going to cost me over £30 to buy 4 rainbow millipedes


so then buy less :whistling2: insects are easy to breed, you could have hundreds of them if you have the patience


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

But it is still gonna be £2 for just one roach. Many other places sell them by the groups and do a price for the whole group. I am wanting to buy 10 to start off a good colony, any less and it will take a lot longer and I might end up with a box of roaches that are all of the same sex


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> But it is still gonna be £2 for just one roach. Many other places sell them by the groups and do a price for the whole group. I am wanting to buy 10 to start off a good colony, any less and it will take a lot longer and I might end up with a box of roaches that are all of the same sex


no one is forcing you to use bugz UK tho lol...as much as I appreciate the quality and service every time I have used them, I wouldn't pay more than I have to, and I never do...that's the great thing about the internet, you can shop around for the best price very quickly 

you could always email them and ask for a Price Match...no idea if they do that, but allot of places do, worth a shot


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I know that but they have some species available that other places don't. I did email them and he seemed quite rude and told me that there would be a discount if I spent over £200. I sent him a list of the animals I was looking to buy from him and he said he would see what he could do but seemed reluctant


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> I know that but they have some species available that other places don't. I did email them and he seemed quite rude and told me that there would be a discount if I spent over £200. I sent him a list of the animals I was looking to buy from him and he said he would see what he could do but seemed reluctant


well his prices are pretty reasonable in my opinion, so i'm not that surprised he is reluctant

if the price really is an issue for you, then the best thing to do is wait for your other sources to stock the things you want, and buy from them instead  ...or buy less, and send him a friendly email asking if it is possible for him to try and give you a certain number of males and females, whatever it is you are looking for...complaining about his prices probably isn't the best way to get on friendly terms with him tho lol


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am not really complaining about the prices overall. The thread was put up asking about the company overall. I purely just sated that some of his prices I thought where a little high and could be more reasonable or put into more reasonable groups with prices. This is compared to other places that sell roaches that don't sell per roach but per tub or group and then price up the tub or group as a while which makes for a more reasonable price


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Bugz Uk are good. www.metamorphosis.gb.com are also excellent


----------



## Madeyes (Mar 1, 2014)

Even though I've not bought from them, I use them as a reference, will use Zoo Centre when I have a shed sorted.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/zoocentre/


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Madeyes said:


> Even though I've not bought from them, I use them as a reference, will use Zoo Centre when I have a shed sorted.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/zoocentre/


yes indeed I believe they are also on here I used Zoo Centre for bulk buy Roaches very good service.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have used zoo centre before and was very happy with their service. I will order from them again but they don't have some of the specific species I am looking for


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

That is why you are paying more if you want specific ie not so common, dubia and red runners cheap as chips to buy in bulk


----------



## Madeyes (Mar 1, 2014)

Man you made me look on the bugz site, they have a species I love for a good price 

Eupalaestrus campertratus : common yellow banded stout hind legged - common yellow banded stout hind legged - BugzUk.com

6 quid a pop  so tempted, really loved raising my 3 slings


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Bugz UK have a good reputation, what they sell never seems to be overpriced and its extremely rare to hear any complaints about most of the online dealers.

Individuals may provide sales that are cheaper, often because they have no overheads or they're keen to reduce what they have. The shows often see a little reduction in prices and talking face to face can get a better deal. So, if you're at a show, perhaps BTS, make your bulk purchases there.

Metamorphosis, the spidershop, martingoss etc are all recommended but check out sticky thread for other online shops


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Bugz UK have a good reputation, what they sell never seems to be overpriced and its extremely rare to hear any complaints about most of the online dealers.
> 
> Individuals may provide sales that are cheaper, often because they have no overheads or they're keen to reduce what they have. The shows often see a little reduction in prices and talking face to face can get a better deal. So, if you're at a show, perhaps BTS, make your bulk purchases there.
> 
> Metamorphosis, the spidershop, martingoss etc are all recommended but check out sticky thread for other online shops


some of the online shops offer stuff that's hard to get, too- for example, martin goss sells large juv grammostola iheringi (entre rios birdeater). usually, you're lucky to find these, & even then, only as slings- but MG not only has them as large juvs, but sexed too.


----------



## jimmer7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Been today with family good day had by all .. thanks


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Bugzuk*

Top seller , Martin is a cracking bloke , never had an issue with the fella , he's even worked alongside the legend that is David Attenborough ,need I say more . All the best Chris


----------



## Madeyes (Mar 1, 2014)

Just started following him on FB, active chappy with his bugs isn't he


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

He's great, had several orders from him, 6 new arrivals this week, well packaged and reasonable pricing.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> I have used zoo centre before and was very happy with their service. I will order from them again but they don't have some of the specific species I am looking for


What species are you looking for please?
All is not listed on Ebay.


----------



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

excellent seller, bought several times from him, 

everything was 10/10 :2thumb:


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

Prices on roaches are probably a tad expensive as they aren't sold as feeders by him


----------



## thoir (May 12, 2014)

I got some scorpions off them a good while back.. All good.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> I know that but they have some species available that other places don't. I did email them and he seemed quite rude and told me that there would be a discount if I spent over £200. I sent him a list of the animals I was looking to buy from him and he said he would see what he could do but seemed reluctant


Probably because it's fairly rude to suggest someone is fleecing a customer who approaches the seller? The wonderful thing about the internet is you're under no obligation to buy anything and you're not being hounded by a sales-person.

BugzUK are very good. Have had more than my fair share of Mantis from them.


----------

